# sight adjustments



## so cal hunter (Aug 28, 2008)

i have a question in regards to sight adjustment. when i am shooting 30 to 60 meters my sight lenght is extended all the way out but shen i shoot 70-90 my sight is pulled in almost all the way. why is this . i am 6'6'' tall and have a 6'9'' armspan does this have anything to do with sight adj???? so cal hunter


----------



## Dave V (Aug 13, 2008)

It shouldn't make any difference. I assume you're talking about horizontal shift with distance? I hear "walk back" tuning is supposed to help this to fine tune center shot alignment so the arrow doesn't drift sideways with distance.


----------



## Aim4gold (Dec 19, 2006)

so cal hunter said:


> i have a question in regards to sight adjustment. when i am shooting 30 to 60 meters my sight lenght is extended all the way out but shen i shoot 70-90 my sight is pulled in almost all the way. why is this . i am 6'6'' tall and have a 6'9'' armspan does this have anything to do with sight adj???? so cal hunter


What you are describing is a function of the peep to nock distance. Most likely if you have a low peep height, wha tyou are experincing makes sense.


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

Aim4gold said:


> What you are describing is a function of the peep to nock distance. Most likely if you have a low peep height, wha tyou are experincing makes sense.



I agree, and with the longer drawlengths, and a short ATA bow...that peep height distance at FULL DRAW can create an even worse problem than someone shooting the same ATA bow with a shorter drawlength!

The string angle gets so steep that even with the supposed blinding speed of 280 fps...LOTS of shooters have a heck of a time reaching 80 yards with any sort of site extension, and it is extremely difficult, even with the extension in against the bow to get 90 meters!

SPEED isn't the answer to getting the distance, necessarily...it is you ANCHOR POINT and that peep to nock distance at FULL DRAW, along with the site extension you are using.

The longer the site extension is out from the bow, the lower the scope on the bar.

Bows of yesteryear, in the 48" to 56" ATA range...could shoot in the low poundages of 30#-35# peak weight with an 1816 aluminum arrow and 9% points...and get 125 yards EASILY, with a 9" site extension...ain't happening these days even with 280 fps and carbon arrows....due to the sharp string angle of these shorter bows they throw at us today.

You will notice that over the past two years, the ATA for TARGET bows is starting to increase again....40", 41", 43"....it'll eventually make full circle again.

field14:wink::tongue::darkbeer:


----------



## Dave V (Aug 13, 2008)

We haven't heard from So Cal since his first query. I assumed he meant in/out in relation to pin length, not extension arm length. On rereading the question, either scenario could be right. Maybe he can clarify exactly what he meant so we best know how to answer.


----------



## so cal hunter (Aug 28, 2008)

*sight adj.*

hey Dave; i am talking about sight pin extension (horizontal extension ) of sight i have the same problem with my fita recurve bow


----------



## Dave V (Aug 13, 2008)

Okay, just to be clear you're talking about left/right pin length, not sight bar length, right? If so, I'd stick with the centershot explanation and try the "walk back" test. This is also assuming you hold your bow perfectly level? Do you have a bubble level anywhere on your setup? Maybe it's something simple as you tilting your bow slightly.


----------



## so cal hunter (Aug 28, 2008)

Hello; sorry i hav'nt been able to get back to the site for a few days. dave v i am talking about the horiz. sight bar not the pin. while shooting 30-50 mtrs i have the sight bar all the way out 8'' but when i shoot at 70 and 90 mtrs i have to pull the horiz. sight bar allmost all the way in.


----------

